# 270/30-30 for yote



## Wiley v 270

I'm gettin a new deer rifle and I need to know if there is a fur friendly round for either of em please also give me advice on which caliber you'd shoot.

Thanks


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

Hmmm... maybe invest in a .243 for deer and coyote, but if i had to chose between to two a 30-30 is the rifle i grew up shooting, so i would have to say the 30-30, but you can use either just go for headshots if you dont want to much pelt damage, or lower grain bullets.


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum Wiley v 270.

Of the two 270/30-30 I'd definitly opt for the 270 it's much flatter shooting. Neither of them would be considered fur friendly. Why those two calibers ?


----------



## Wiley v 270

Cause I'm thinkin my uncles place in pennsylvania will have a a buncha different areas to hunt the big bucks, some fields some dense pine.


----------



## poe

If you are going to be taking any longer shots the 270 is the way to go. The 30-30 is a great deer gun but not near as good at long range. if you want to save hides the are both going to leave a hole so try and find a hard bullet that wont open up very much.


----------



## prairiewolf

I dont think (IMO) either of those 2 choices have a fur friendly round for yotes. But as mentioned above the .243 would be good for both, but it would depend on your shooting distance and size of your deer


----------



## youngdon

Wiley v 270 said:


> Cause I'm thinkin my uncles place in pennsylvania will have a a buncha different areas to hunt the big bucks, some fields some dense pine.


I'd definitly opt for the 243 also if you are open to other suggestions. Several of us shoot them with varmint style bulets for coyotes and harder soft point, bonded or partition style for deer. They shoot flat and have a wide variety of ammo available, or components if you reload.


----------



## hassell

Yes go for the 243, 270 for open country but no good in the bush, 30-30 no good for the open country unless you're close But good in the bush, neither fur friendly.


----------



## Rick Howard

If I had to choose one or the other I would go 270. I don't shoot through brush. I would wait for an open shot or not shoot at all. If you are willing to look at something other than those too I like the .243 as well. If you are worried about that being too small for deer a 25-06 could be a good choice. Hornady 90gr GMX would work well for deer and might not be too bad on a coyote.


----------



## Cheez

I am shooting a 270 win. right now because I have no other choice at the moment. 130 grain winchester ballistic silvertip. 3 yotes and one cat down with it only one of the coyotes had a major exit hole. Bass pro had some 120 grain rounds but they were controlled recoil so I didn't bother.

This was the first yote, dont have pics of the others hides. Not the biggest hole but it hides fairly well I would say.







Hole closed up.


----------



## poe

.243 is enough gun its just like with any gun you have to place your shots. I have shot mule deer that weighed more than 300 pounds and the .243 did a fine job.


----------



## Scotty D.

I've had decent (pelt-friendly) luck w/ the .270 using match grade HP's....Bullet zips thru but the shock wave puts 'em in the dirt...


----------



## Wiley v 270

How much range does a 243 have?


----------



## Scotty D.

Wiley v 270 said:


> How much range does a 243 have?


youTube's got a video of a 1017 yd coyote kill w/ a .243...I think it's in one of the recents threads on PT, also...


----------



## Wiley v 270

dang 1017 yds


----------



## dwtrees

How the heck did he find the dog at over 1/2 mile (880 yds) away.

Here is the You Tube video


----------



## Rick Howard

Yeah I would say it would shoot as far as the guy holding it can. I believe that guy was shooting a 105gr bullet also. Bullet selection is important for distance too. I like the Hornady Superformance 80gr GMX in my .243. I am going to try the Federal Premium with a 70gr Nosler Balistic Tip bullet next. I have shot the Hornady Superformance 95gr SST also (I think this would be a great deer round). That was a pretty tough round inside 150 yards but not too bad. It is very windy by me so I like the heavier rounds over the lighter sub 60gr varmint bullets. 70gr is as light as I will go.

I would not shoot a 1000 yards either. I keep it inside 300.


----------



## bones44

I hear ya DW. I couldn't even see it at first either. The camera may play tricks on your eyes too. That is some awesome shooting. In the right hands any weapon is deadly.


----------



## IamI

_get both, then 243 on top of the wish list







good vidioe _


----------



## Wiley v 270

I broke and bought a 30-30 marlin levergun .The 30-30s killed more deer than any other caliber so I'm told.


----------



## bones44

Shoot what you have. Biggest thing is getting your behind out there !


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

i agree with bones


----------



## Rick Howard

Well stated bones... Hard to hunt from the couch!


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

Not with wii hunting LOL


----------



## Rick Howard

I walked right into that one....


----------



## youngdon

I wander if they are still wondering ?


----------



## Big D n Jack

I own the Marlin 30-30 lever action, walnut stock, steel barrel. Love that gun. It's one of my favorites. Really sexy looking gun too!


----------

